# Pioneer DEH P6800MP Faceplate Problem



## Srt252 (Sep 10, 2008)

About a week ago, the display on the faceplate of my pioneer radio stopped working, the whole thing went dark. I could still control the radio functions with the remote and buttons, but the display just didnt work. I was told that most of these problems stem from the ribbon cable failing, which made sense, so I bought a new one off ebay and amid great difficulty I took out my radio, but the screws inside were stripped so I cant access the ribbon cable connector directly, so I cut out part of the plastic on the front of the radio and slipped the new one in. Now nothing on the faceplate works, so basically I'm wondering, did I just not get the cable into the connector all the way? And if so, how might I do that? Or do you know of anything else that might potentially be the problem?

Thanks


----------

